# I need fursona suggestions...



## Shadow31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Um, yeah, I have been a furry for a while, but can't decide what species I want my fursona to be. I like felines (specifically Tigers, Black Panthers, Leopards, and Cheetahs), canines (wild ones, not domestic dogs), and bats equally. So I need suggestions on what species I should use.


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

I really had trouble deciding until I eventually went with Tiger.

Remember! It's not permanent. Just pick whatever suits you best and don't worry too much about it.

EDIT: Also, wrong forum >__>


----------



## The DK (Sep 6, 2010)

it will get auto moved by a mod. if you cant decide you could always go with those "what animal are you" test online.. although it said i was a sheep, i laughed and said yeah... no


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 6, 2010)

You can make a hybrid if you need to. Doesn't have to be a single one unless you want it to be.


----------



## Atona (Sep 6, 2010)

The best way to select a fursona that you'll want to keep for a long time would be by finding an animal that you can relate to, symbolically and physically. Nothing spiritual has to be involved, but finding a deeper connection than just "I like this animal a lot" is cool.

Looking at websites for dreams or ancient beliefs can help you find universal similarities and natures that are associated with animals. Such as Deer being gentle or Dogs being loyal.

Searching for "Animal Totems," "Animal symbolism" and similar things can help you find more on what you need. In the meantime, here is one of the most informative pages: http://www.starstuffs.com/animal_totems/dictionary_of_animals.htm
That list has info on all the animals you listed except for Cheetahs, it seems.


----------



## Shadow31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Oops, this is the wrong forum? Which forum wouldve been the correct one?

And thanks for the answers. Never thought of it like that.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> You can make a hybrid if you need to. Doesn't have to be a single one unless you want it to be.


 
This.

For Christ's sake, I'm a wolf-cat. :|

It's me though, I wouldn't be anything else.

Really, look at yourself, and find things about yourself that reminds you of a certain animal. (or two >>)


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Really, look at yourself, and find things about yourself that reminds you of a certain animal. (or two >>)


 
There have to be some boundaries when it comes to certain animal combinations that would just seem downright scary/weird.
Who wants to see a Snake Bird? >__>


----------



## Ames (Sep 6, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Who wants to see a Snake Bird? >__>


 
Or a lobster wolf...


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 6, 2010)

If you have to ask, you aren't ready.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> There have to be some boundaries when it comes to certain animal combinations that would just seem downright scary/weird.
> Who wants to see a Snake Bird? >__>


 
I would if it fit me. It sounds pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Conker (Sep 7, 2010)

Pretty sure you don't NEED a fursona. If you can't pick, then don't have one.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Make a panther-tiger-wolf-lion so you'll be ttly uneek


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't go for masculine animals, they're so cliche.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 7, 2010)

Nu fox.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

Cut to the chase.

Eventually you'll be getting art of whatever your character is with a massive erect penis on them. So cut down on the artistic uncertainty, and have your fursona be a 6ft penis.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2010)

This belongs to The Den, or most likely Fursonas Personas, the fursona section.
Users, do your jobs as users and explain where stuff about fursonas happen.



Smelge said:


> Eventually you'll be getting art of whatever your character is with a massive erect penis on them. So cut down on the artistic uncertainty, and have your fursona be a 6ft penis.


 As Vohiad said, you will eventually cut to only porn and look at penises drifting from everywhere.
Follow his smart tip.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 7, 2010)

Be a squid. Tentacles. ^.^


----------



## Aozn (Sep 7, 2010)

your fursona can be an animal(s) you relate to the most, or you can let it be spiritual and let the animal(s) choose you

for me its the wolf however i also have a spirital animal that i am seeking and is seeking me when the time is right we'll meet all i know is that its a bird i dont know what species it is though


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 7, 2010)

Moving the thread.
I'd appreciate it if someone reported the thread, instead of saying "wrong forums". That way, we can act a -lot- faster... Not that this's a matter of life and death. But you get the point.


----------



## Shadow31 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks cynicalcirno for telling me where I went wrong.

And I've decided to be an Otter.


----------



## Icky (Sep 7, 2010)

dammit, I missed another opportunity to advertise birdkind.


----------

